# New way to call birds



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

While hunting in Missouri last week I realized I may have accidentally discovered new goose calling technique. My MP3 player was sounding out a Snows on the Prairie track when 4 blues decided to give our spread a look. As they were 400 yards out and locking up my ecaller switched to a music track from mp3 (I apparently hit a misc button rather than playlist). Anyway, I couldn't find the remote in time and now birds were at 200 yards and really coming in hard. I thought "what the hell" and let um keep coming. They finished in the hole and my buddy and I cleaned up all 4 with Cold Play's " viva la vida." Just wondering what a little ACDC "Highway to Hell" or maybe some country music may do? May be on to something here :lol:


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

Had a groups of 4 juvies decoy to 20 yards today and a bunch of others working with our red four wheeler and us standing outside our blinds right by it


----------



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

Gotta love dumb birds with tunnel vision. Heading out for a few days Wednesday. Hopefully more of those around!


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

If your in SD Wednesday that wind sounds nasty close to 30mph with stronger gusts


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I shot 2 ross last spring while Rage Against the Machine's "bulls on parade" was blaring on the ecaller. 8)


----------

